# HeartGuard and Interceptor



## Secretariat (Aug 12, 2016)

For those of you out there, what is your take on giving HeartGuard or Interceptor to German Shepherds to prevent heart-worms? Also, which between HeartGuard or Interceptor do you you prefer? And why? And lastly, are there any side effects? Is it it true that if you use either HeartGuard or Interceptor, you cannot feed your dog raw because it woulb be bad for them?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## brookwoodgirl (May 5, 2016)

A vet I know says interceptor is better against intestinal worms compared to heartguard


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If there are heartworms in the mosquito population in your area, the dog needs to be on _some _preventative. There's no reason that raw feeding would interfere with HW meds that I know of. I know a lot of people who feed all or partially raw, and no one changes their HW prevention based on that.

Interceptor covers whipworms; Heartguard Plus doesn't. If whips are in your environment, that's a big consideration. This chart might help:
https://www.petcarerx.com/article/heartworm-medicine-for-dogs-and-cats-comparison-chart/536

Also, there are generic forms of the same drug that is in Heartguard (ivermectin) that are significantly cheaper (Triheart Plus, Iverheart Plus/Iverheart Max, etc.).


----------

